# [obsolete] you'd better disable webfont in  browser

## teika

EDIT: Thanks for pointing this post was obsolete, and sorry for leaving for years.

The conclusion is: disable webfont in your browser.

Firefox and chromium depend on freetype. Recently not few vulnerabilites were found in freetype: [1],  [2]. No fix is available in Gentoo yet, as of 4 May. (They've already been fixed in the source repository, though. But freetype.org hasn't given a fixed release yet.) So webfont can be harmful.

Disclaimer: This reasoning is rough. No guarantee for correctness.

Regards.

----------

## genterminl

Is it worth changing the subject or at least noting that these two bugs have now been fixed?

----------

## pjp

For reference, the resolution was reported in [ GLSA 201706-14 ] FreeType

----------

